# Another Mini T ?? What Charger Do You Use?



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

ok - I bought a Dynamite Prophet Plus and attemtped to charge my Peak Racing 1200 battery

It took about 10 minutes to charge, but I guess it false peaked, because my truck only ran for about 3 minutes and died.

What chargers do you use for your Mini T battery packs? How long does it take to charge your packs? 

Did I do something wrong or should I buy a different charger?


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

Does that charger have an adjustable charge rate? 

You should charge a Mini-T pack at around 1 to 1.5 amps. I'm using a Duratrax Digital Intellipeak and charge at 1.25.


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

I use just a Indi 16x3 charger and i charge at 2 amps for my race packs


----------



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

my charger will charge at 1, 2 or 4 amps, but I was told by the guy at Ballistic Batteries and he said to charge at 1 amp because anything higher than that could damage the battery.


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

me and my friend charge at 2 amps and havent had a problem, Im running the new GP1100 matched cells btw.


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

t3 - is it a new battery pack (or been sitting awhile)? You may have to cycle it a few times to get normal performance.


----------



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

these are brand new packs

one is a ballistic (which I have not charged yet) and the other is Peak Racing pack.

now my problem is that the Peak pack false charges and I only get about 5 minutes of run time (only about 2 of that is high power)


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

my novak millenium works..
used a mrc 969 too...
overkill on my t30.. looks eeerie cuz its so small :lol:


----------

